# Sexual Frustrations



## Murddox1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am a 33yr old male, recently remarried after a nearly 10yrs. My wife & I only met 2yrs ago. I have 2 children 15 & 13, from a previous marriage, she has a 6yr old from a previous relationship. We share a 1yr old, and were married this past January. I actually have a few issues weighing heavily on my new marriage. 

1. I had a childhood filled with inappropriate sexuality. My wife seems to have a difficult time leaving it in the past.
2. She has had past relationships where she felt violated. (i.e. Oral & Anal sex)
3. She tells me I have made unwanted sexual advances in my sleep. Could this be related to my narcolepsy? Or is this a separate issue.
4. About 11 months prier to meeting my wife I had sex with my ex-wife on 2 separate occasions. My ex was remarried at the time, and I struggled for years with the loss of that relationship. I had finally moved on with my life, yet my present wife has difficulty moving past my encounter with my ex.

As I am a "Guy", I am having difficulty understanding her holding on to the details of my past. Also as a sexually secure & free spirit, I am having difficulty with her adamant objection to anything other than missionary position, or her oral pleasure.

Please, any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

I would try to understand and not force anything that she doesn't like if I were in your shoes.

You, sir, chose to be together with this woman. Try talking it out with her. Communicate honestly with her. Say what you really want to happen in your relationship and listen to what she has to say.

I'm pretty sure that proper communication has the biggest chance to solve your dilemma, sir.


----------



## ChooseToLove (Jul 15, 2011)

Just a thought, but there's a chance your wife is bringing up your past because she thinks it's affecting your present, or is worried that it could.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

ChooseToLove said:


> Just a thought, but there's a chance your wife is bringing up your past because she thinks it's affecting your present, or is worried that it could.


This could also be one of the reasons. Like I said, communicating will help tremendously in this situation.

It will also help you in relieving your past baggage. Taking into account ChooseToLove's suspicion, she may be seeing it affecting you and you're not aware of it.

It's okay, don't fret. But talk with her heart-to-heart so that she can help you and you can help her make the relationship work and worthwhile.

Relationships are meant to be savored and enjoyed. When there's a problem, it has to be brought to light as soon as you can.


----------

